# Really need help & advice ?!



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Sorry its long!


My boyfriend came back last night, with a cat her name is "Splodge" i was gobsmacked, cause we already have 2 cats, a dog, fish, birds,beardies,hamsters!

so we have quite a handful!

anyway this cat my boyfriend bought back, he got of this lad he knows his dads very ill, and he admitted to my boyfriend he was just going to let these 2 cats male and female out so they will be strays!

Well the female my boyfriend bought back is pregnant!
i dont think the lad and dad really know when she is due, my boyfriend went back round there today the place is a right state! and the male is no longer there so i guess they did just let him out! 

They said she is due to have her kittens any day now,
and this lad who knows these people said well i would say shes due in about a week!

We have only had her since last night, and i found the whole situation heart breaking and messed my head up cause i didnt know wherever today to just take her to a cat shelter, But we have decided to keep her, and let her have the kittens here, then re home them, and then think about taking her to a cat shelter, or keep her if she gets on with our other 2 cats im just not sure what i want to do?! my head feels like its in a mess!

all of last night and most of today shes just stayed in our bedroom and the bathroom where she slept last night, with a litter tray, food, water, basket and a box just incase she was to give birth.

well tonight, she has been exploring all the other rooms in the flat.
shes very alert trying to run upto the birds, the dog sniffed her earlier and got hit round the face by her.

Shes been hissing and growling at my cat dodger, who is a male he dont do anything back just looks at her and rolls round on the floor sometimes.

And my other cat Felix was coming into the room, and it looked like she was going to chase Felix out the room, and Felix got growled and hissed at!


Is this Nasty behavourior obviously because shes pregnant, and shes trying to protect her & the unborn kittens.
i just need some help and advice on what to do i know if it wasnt for us taking her in she would be giving birth on the street!
we dont know how old she is but at a guess maybe 1/2 years old.

i would like some advice on what we should do ?!
and help on when shes going to go into labor and gives birth to these kittens!

Any help would be really grateful!


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Hi sounds like normal behaviour intros i think need to be done slowly and stead i took in 2 rescue kittens and we had all that going on it quite stressful for new and exsisting cat i does take time it might be an idea to keep your newbie seperate and let herdeal with settling and concentrating on having her kittens. i found this link Living Together - Introducing a New Cat i know its a lot of reading but i found a couple of useful tips hope there might be something of use there i know there are a few people on here who regularly foster so hopefully someone may be able to help further good luck please keep us updated hope all goes well


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I would keep new cat in a seperate room until the kittens are born and older before trying to introduce them to any other animals.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i think the first thing i would do is to take her to the vet to see how far into the pregnancy she is and get her checked over and get some advice.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

First of all well done you and your BF for taking her in. She is bound to be very wary and a tad off as she will be not a little upset that she has been taken from the territory she knows and plonked somewhere new - especially when she is close to having her kittens. I would give her her own space, somewhere quiet and where there is no "through traffic" of people or other animals (spare bedroom?) until she has had the kittens and feels more secure. 

Make sure she has some good quality food now and when she has the kittens.

She is a very pretty cat and she does look a little bewildered, bless her. 


Keep us updated!


----------



## Meowwoof (Jul 27, 2011)

Agree with all the above comments, get her checked over by the vet for fleas etc and to find out how far she is gone, so you can be prepared. keep her in a nice quiet room with everything you have done so far, box, blankets food etc. 
I ended up caring for a pregnant cat years ago. She was stressed and it was obvious. I frantically researched online how to care for her properly and how to help with the birth. 
Be prepared for some beautiful kittens and sleepless nights. She abandoned a few of the kits and i had to do hourly feeds! Worth it though  

Keep us posted and well done


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

wow what a beautiful cat. She is stunning.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

do you know if she has had any jabs? 
She will hiss etc anyway even if she wasn't preggers. Intros can take a while.
well done for taking her in though. What colour was the male that is probably the dad?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Well done you guys for giving her a safe home, at least for now.

The hissing etc is totally normal, and nothing to do with her being pregnant.

You need to keep her away from your other pets, until she had had the kittens. If you don't plan to keep her then she doesn't need to meet them at all, it's safer anyway as you don't know if she's vaccinated, wormed, flead etc. None of these should be carried out when pregnant.

I would take her to the vet to have her checked over and see what they think. In the meantime, have a look over the 'stickys' about what to have handy for a birth, and make sure you have most of that.

Most moggy births are fairly straightforward but read up as much as possible so you will know if things aren't going as they should.

Fingers crossed all will go well for you.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for all the replies!
i rang the PDSA up today to ask about the special kitten milk so were going to buy some of that.
& she said after shes had the kittens feed the cat kitten food not adult food for the time being cause she will be quite weak!

ill have to eventually buy more food for her and the kittens.

Some more questions i have a pipette of frontline left over from doing Dodger & Felix is it okay to use on a pregnant cat? i didnt think it was, but thought i would ask.

& also what do i do about Litter tray when the kittens do arrive do i need more then one? or a big one? & when they are really young, does the mother show them how to use it!?

I just pray the kittens will go to really good homes, im sick of what people can do they like did to Splodge! & just let them out as strays or not care for them.

Im in two minds wherever i want to keep her, obviously i dont want to get rid of her, but i just think we have quite alot of pets to be honest, im trying not to bond with her but thats going to be very hard lol!
is it best to rehome the kittens at 12 weeks?



spid said:


> do you know if she has had any jabs?
> She will hiss etc anyway even if she wasn't preggers. Intros can take a while.
> well done for taking her in though. What colour was the male that is probably the dad?


No i dont have a clue wherever she has any jabs cause i think she surpose to of been a outdoor cat, ill have to get my boyfriend to go round and ask.
the male was white sadly i think he might be stray now


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

You can either feed a kitten variety OR, I personally would invest in some high quality meat adult food (which is over and above what a kitten food will have from your usual brands, whiska etc) I would personally look online at brands such as Animonda carny and bozita rather than choose a kitten food off the shelf. (Zooplus.com carries them at good prices with free shipping over £19)

I don't know about the Frontline. Does she definitely have fleas? if she doesnt just keep her out the way.

12 weeks is best for rehoming after they have been vaccinated at 8 and 10 weeks (or 9 and 12, in which case id keep them til 13 weeks)

Get a shallow litter tray and they should learn from mum.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I would also invest in a good set of digital kitchen scales so you can accurately weight the kittens every day from birth to ensure they are putting on enough weight.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I wouldn't keep her in the bathroom if I were you, unless it's a spare one. But also you may well need space in there to bed down with her when it's time. 

She only looks young herself so I would definately keep a very close eye on her. With young cats there is more potential for things to go wrong, so ideally she should not be alone now until a couple of weeks after birth if possible.

Please do keep all of your other pets away from her at all time now until the kittens are almost ready to leave home at 12 weeks, if possible. Safest bet to do things that way if you don't know if she's had her vaccs anyway.

She will be very stressed and that's not a good thing for cats who are about to give birth, so cutting down on as much stress as possible should be your aim.

Also, what kitten milk? The only kitten milk that you need to get in is something like Cimmicat just in case the kittens need helping out when they are born. A good feeding bottle is a must as well. The best one I was recommended was the one you get free in RC kitten milk ... But I was told their actual milk isn't so good. So ask around someone might have a spare one you can have, or try eBay for one.

Is that shipping crate in the bathroom going to be her kittening box? If so I'd think again. She could and most probably would scrape her tender nipples on the sides of that getting in and out


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the advice and information!

we moved her a few days ago into the spare room i think its alot better for her, cause obviously now she has alot more room! Theres also a single bed in there, and ive put her basket on top of the bed so she tends to sleep in her basket on the bed, the bed is quite low down as well.

Im not sure, but i would of liked to of put front line on her just incase, but reading the leaflet and the box it doesnt say anything about pregnant queens?!
Does anyone actually know you can for certain?
cause obviously i dont want to take the risk :/

Ive lived with cats all my life, but not one that has been pregnant!

so i was just wondering how long does the kittens normally feed from there mum?
and when would they start eating kitten food?

& also when there old enough is it okay for them to run around the flat?
obviously i would keep our dog, Felix & Dodger away just incase.

& if anyone knows any more info or tips, that i may find useful , i would be very grateful!

just want to make sure i do everything right


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Yes frontline is safe to use on her but i would take her to the vets to get this she may also need worming as well but the vet will be able to advice on this,also youll be able to get any emergancy numbers just incase your worried and the vets isnt open when she has her kittens mum will pretty much deal with them for the first couple of weeks hopefully she will be an excellent mum
i usually put down a dish shallow with a bit of water in at about 3-4 weeks old once they are up on their feet and about a week later a good quaility meat mashed very fine i mix climi cat milk with it and gradually reduce the amount of milk and mash less as they get better at eating some take to weaning well others dont but they get there my cat fed hers up til about 10-11 weeks but she reduced the amount of feds she allowed them.
i dont see why you cant have them running aroundout of there romm and come out for a bit of a playtime like you say minus dog but i kitten proof my house wires blind cords ect bit like you would for a baby make sure there is nothing they can get caught in.
good luck keep us updated and let us know how its going its quite worrying being your first preg cat and you havent had her very long well done for taking her in but im sure every one will be at hand with help and support as you go along hope all goes well with the birth please keep us updated.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Unless she actually has fleas i wouldn't use anything.

I try not to use ANY drug on a pregnant animal, it's just safer 
Call the vet and ask about Frontline, i don't know as i wouldn't use it.

If you can feel any movement she won't have long to go and i wouldn't move her again, she's been through enough already.

Great that she's in a bigger room, but be aware that she is likely to have the kittens on the bed that's there, it does happen!

Provide her with a box, or 'private' area where she can feel safe.

Kittens often start feeding soon after being born, even before labour is complete, nature takes its course.

It's important to weight each kitten and keep track of the weight gain each day at the same time. Then you can tell if something is going wrong. Every 12 hours is better for the first 3-4 days.

Kitten food won't be until they are at least 5 weeks old, so don't worry about that yet 

You sound like you're trying your best, good to hear.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for everyones advice!

still no kittens, but saw some fleas in her neck  ive rang the vets and they said frontline is okay, so ive used that and treated the flat with sprays!

My dad saw her saturday, and said she doesnt look that much older then a kitten herself!
i dont think she is that old, and hes not real expert but says she doesnt even look that far gone.

i cant feel anything just both sides i can feel a lump, makes me wonder wherever she will give birth this week, next week, or next month lol!


Im quite excited for her to give birth and also a little nervous, i surpose thats normal!

i havent moved her since, and dont plan to move her again, she likes the spareroom and yeah i have a funny feeling she will be giving birth on the bed, but i dont mind 

and also when the kittens are here ill make sure i get them weighed!

i'll keep you all updated on whats going on! 
x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

just saw this thread, hope all goes well. what did vets say? did they confirm a pregnancy? it may be that if she was the kittens were absorbed?

How is she doing?


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Ive mostly been talking to the RSPCA about her last week i rang them about everything thats happend.
On saturday i was in a rush to go out, so i just explained shes pregnant and is frontline okay.

Absorbed? what does that properly mean?


She seems good! shes happy and content, shes eating,sleeping and going toilet fine, shes quite fussy, when i go into her shes miawing for fuss and to be played with
i cant actually feel anything moving round in her tummy, i can feel a big lump one side and a other big lump the opposite side if that makes sense, cant really feel any moving around. im just keeping a close eye on her at the moment.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

coral. said:


> Ive mostly been talking to the RSPCA about her last week i rang them about everything thats happend.
> On saturday i was in a rush to go out, so i just explained shes pregnant and is frontline okay.
> 
> Absorbed? what does that properly mean?
> ...


pleased she has settled in well 

i got this from another site:

Resorption is an interesting phenomenon in which a dead fetus is completely absorbed by the queen's system. There are rarely any outward symptoms when resorption occurs, which leads to the "pregnant one day, no longer pregnant the next" mystery. However, when this phenomenon seems to have occurred, a veterinary visit is essential to insure that there are no remaining fetuses inside the queen.

i would get her to vets in case kittens died inside and just to get some reassurance. Most likely all is well and just the dates were wrong

please let us know, she is a beautiful cat


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Please get her to the vet, and soon!

If you can feel two lumps, but holding your hand against them for a while and not feeling any movement ... well I wouldn't think she was pregnant, or they could have died. If she is pregnant enough for you to feel lumps I would say you should easily be able to feel movement as well.

Please get her checked out. Lumps whether kittens or not she needs a check over.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Ah right thanks guys! 

Yeah i can feel one lump one side, and one lump the other side.

How long is it best to feel for?

Cause ive only felt for say a few seconds and ive hardly put any pressure on what so ever, cause shes to fidgety and fussy she wont stay still lol.

ill wait for her to carm down and ill have a good feel, i hope shes okay!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

at this stage when she is on her side you should be able to see them. If not just gently rest your hand on for a few minutes and you should feel something.

I still think you should get her checked just to make sure all is well though


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Okay thanks ill check again to see if i can feel something.
and i'll have to get her checked out, im just worried about putting her in a carrier case and stressing her out, but she should be okay


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_if you take her to the vet,and she isnt pregnant you could get her neutured before she does start going out. If she is pregnant, the vets may be able to give you an idea when they are due,. Keep us posted and good luck with her, shes gorgeous._


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

^ Thankyou! well i think my dad may be taking me the vets saturday,
me and my boyfriend have been feeling round her tummy area and we can feel movements, like a kick so the kittens are in there 

When she does have the kittens i need to have a series think about keeping her, i would love to keep her obviously  but we have alot of pets at the moment, but shes not been any bother, but i will have to have a think!

Cause Dodger & Felix are indoor cats both of them have been done at the vets, but normally you get trouble with 2 female cats, so whatever my decision ill get her neutered.

Cause ive read male cats are more laid back, and females are more uptight so ill have to see what shes like with felix and do slow introductions if i do keep her!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Depends what you think is a lot of pets 

Females don't cause any more trouble than males.

I have 3 females at the moment, 1 spayed, 2 entire and they all get along fine together, they were all introduced at different times.

Females who are not part of a breeding program should ALWAYS be spayed. They will call themselves into the ground, and are at a high risk of developing a pyometra which can kill. She is already pregnant so be sure to have her spayed after the kittens have gone, it's only fair.

My male is the most grumpy and if there is a scuffle he always caused it lol!

The decision is yours to make, but it's important to be fully aware of the 'full picture'.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

maryrose1977 said:


> wow what a beautiful cat. She is stunning.


Snap! She is a gorgeous cat, well done you and oh


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

what did they say at the vets?


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

hi ive got 3 cats 2 female and 1 male they had the odd little trap and hiss to start with but they are all great together they have all chosen thier fav areas within the house hope you got on ok at the vets hope all is going well


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, im still thinking 

they said possibly 3/4 weeks, they can feel them inside her, they said she looks healthy and asking me wherever im feeding her enough, and wherever when she does have the kittens am i getting her done, which im going to!

Were also going through a problem and that is ive noticed fleas 
which i think shes bought in!
there so frustrating! and poor Dodger, has it worse and that round his neck ive noticed a few scabs, Felix & Splodge's fur is okay.

which makes me think Dodger may have richer blood.

but i went Pets at home yesterday for there advice, topped up on frontline & sprays!
and a soothing cream to help Dodgers neck , its upset me, but im determined to get rid of the pesty things!!

Im brushing them, hoovering the whole flat, spraying the whole flat treating everywhere and there baskets! and im doing this every day.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Hope you have managed to eradicate the fleas  just be careful of using products on/around your pregnant kitty... spot on treatments are a definite no no, but I'm sure frontline spray can be used safely and also on kittens from 2weeks old. How is she looking now?


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Yeah i dont think its to bad now, i saw a flea on her earlier though 
and with Dodger i got him this cream to put round his neck cause it looked sore and scabbed, but ive noticed its just skin now, so his fur should start growing back and his neck will be better 

yeah im having to be really careful round Splodge.

I found this though about Frontline, would it okay to use on her whilst shes pregnant?
Frontline Spot On for Cats

"Frontline Spot On for cats is a topical 'spot-on' application for the treatment and prevention of flea infestation and biting lice on cats and kittens. Frontline Spot On has a rapid onset of action and kills re-infestations with newly acquired adult fleas for at least one month. It can be used on kittens from 8 weeks of age and weighing at least 1kg and is safe to use on breeding, pregnant or lactating animals. "


Shes looking well thanks, her tummy looks pretty big now!
ill post some photos 

im looking forward to her having the kittens and slightly nervous aswell lol


----------

